# Gothic2 DNDR: Wann kommt man endlich in die Add on Welt?



## Mahni (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo

also ich bin gerade ziemlich am Anfang und bin bereits Bürger beim Bosper und werde jetzt dann Magier oder Söldner. Aber eher Magier!

Doch dann ist da noch so eine Sache mit den verschwundenen Leuten und so aber wann kommt man denn endlich mal in die neue Welt, manche hier berichten dass sie gleich am Anfang da rein gekommen sind!
Hilfe!


----------



## Herobin (1. Februar 2005)

Mahni am 01.02.2005 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> also ich bin gerade ziemlich am Anfang und bin bereits Bürger beim Bosper und werde jetzt dann Magier oder Söldner. Aber eher Magier!
> 
> ...



Gaaaaanz ruhig bleiben erstmal.
Das Addon ist vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr viel anspruchsvoller als
das Original.
Von daher empfehle ich dir, erstmal auf Level 10 zu trainieren,
bevor du einen Fuß in die neue Welt setzt.
Und nimm lieber Söldner.
Magier sind chancenlos, wenn man nicht angreift und danach direkt wieder
wegläuft.
Um in die neue Welt zu kommen, musst du erstmal die Vermisstenquest 
lösen. 
Dann wirst du von Vatras dahingeschickt.
Ein Tipp:
Die Lösung liegt bei den Banditen   
Den Rest musst du aber selber herausfinden.
Kloppe dich einfach durch alle Banditenlager (Feuerregen-Spruchrolle)

Herobin


----------



## Firen04 (2. Februar 2005)

Mahni am 01.02.2005 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> also ich bin gerade ziemlich am Anfang und bin bereits Bürger beim Bosper und werde jetzt dann Magier oder Söldner. Aber eher Magier!
> 
> ...



Erstmals würde ich dir empfehlen Söldner zu werden, da du es als Magier wirklich extrem schwer haben wirst. Ca. ab Level 8 kann man die Quests des Add on´s ohne Probleme lösen. Damit du dort hinkommst folge der Anfangsquest und geh zu Vatras. Der wird dich nach einem langen Dialog die Quest um die Vermissten von Korinis anbieten. Die musst du lösen. Danach kannst du mit Lares das Ornament zu den Wassermagiern bringen. Dort wird dir als Mitglied des Ring des Wassers die Quest, wo du die Ornamente finden sollst, aufgetragen. Nachdem du die erledigt hast sind nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen und dann kannst du in die Add on-Welt. Lares wird dir bei der Suche nach dem Ornament im Wald suchen helfen und außerdem hilft er dir in eine der Gilden unterzukommen. (Söldner)

MG Firen04


----------



## Max_Power (2. Februar 2005)

Firen04 am 02.02.2005 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 01.02.2005 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was? Magier und schwer? also wirklich... klar, am anfang hat man paar kleine leistungsprobleme, aber ab der mitte is man extrem überlegen. und da man massig steintafel der stärke, des geschicks und des schwertkampfes finden kann, is man als magier auch n guter kämpfer.  mein tip is: lern BEVOR du magier wirst erst mal einhändige schwerter auf 30 (2 punkte bekommste gratis, wenn du morgens um 5 in khorinis bei der miliz mit dem trainer sprichst), dann solltest du dir n bisschen kraft und geschick antrainieren, damit du erst mal n paar kleine schwerter und, gaaanz wichtig, rapiere tragen kannst. dann sollteste dich bei den magiern einschreiben. die meisten gegner sind n mäßiges problem, wenn du ihnen erst mal 1-2 feuerblitze reindrehst und dann mit dem schwert schnetzelst. selbst als magier kann man mit level 15 n ork platt kloppen. gibt gut erfahrung. später, wenn die suchenden im rudel auftauchen, oder wenns gegen drachen geht, wirste dankbar sein, magier zu sein. ein feuerregen und weg sind die sucher, ein dämon und weg is der drache...


----------



## Mahni (2. Februar 2005)

Firen04 am 02.02.2005 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 01.02.2005 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für alle Antworten!

Und was ist mit dem Hauptquest um hoch zum Lord Hagen zu gehen ist das unwichtig?

Naja und kann ich bevor ich die Ornamentenquests und Vermisstenquests mache auch schon in eine Gilde (Magier) einsteigen?

Danke!


----------



## raisk (2. Februar 2005)

Mahni am 02.02.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit dem Hauptquest um hoch zum Lord Hagen zu gehen ist das unwichtig?
> 
> Danke!



Das erledigt sich von selbst, wenn du erstmal in einer Gilde bist. Erstmal musst du stärker werden. So ungefähr Stufe 10.

MfG raisk


----------

